# Big Bang Orchestra Andromeda (Powerful Sound)



## peakeleven (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello Composers, Mike here. Would you like to have a full orchestra at your finger tips?
Do you want a writing tool for ultra fast workflow, for creating mockups, rapid sketching, or simply adding a powerful orchestral color to your composition? 



*My Favorite things about VSL Big Bang Orchestra Andromeda:*


Big Powerful Sound
Great user Interface
Incredible Automation Options
Deep Tweaking and Customization
Powerful Mixing Presets
Lots of Details & Info available
Complete Mixer with FX


----------



## JEPA (Dec 29, 2019)

any word about the high range of the BBOA? from C4-C7?


----------

